# redundante anbindung mit 2 CP341



## spsrookie (10 April 2010)

Servus,

ich habe eine S7-317 CPU an die über einen ET200M aus Redundanzgründen 2 Stk. CP341 (RS422/485) angeschlossen sind zur Kommunikation mit einem Fremdsystem (DCS).
Sobald allerdings das "vordere" der beiden hintereinander eingebauten Module ausfällt, geht das "hintere" auf Störung (SF, TXD u. RXD leuchten) und die Baugruppe wird auch nicht mehr von der SPS erkannt, was nun leider nicht im Sinne der geplanten Redundanz ist.


----------



## Paule (10 April 2010)

spsrookie schrieb:


> Sobald allerdings das "vordere" der beiden hintereinander eingebauten Module ausfällt, geht das "hintere" auf Störung (SF, TXD u. RXD leuchten) und die Baugruppe wird auch nicht mehr von der SPS erkannt, was nun leider nicht im Sinne der geplanten Redundanz ist.


Wie fällt die denn aus? Wie testest Du das?
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller eine 341 zur CPU zu setzen und nur die zweite zur ET200?


----------



## spsrookie (10 April 2010)

Tja, ob die Konstellation so wie sie ist besonders sinnvoll ist, kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen. Mir persönlich gefällt sie eigentlich auch nicht. Ist aber so vorgegeben und ich war heute auch zum ersten Mal auf der Anlage (komme zu dem Projekt leider wie die Jungfrau zum Kind).
Mit "Ausfall der vorderen Baugruppe" meine ich - als ganz simplen Test - ihr die Stromversorgung zu kappen. Wenn ich allerdings länger darüber nachdenke, weiß ich nicht ob das der beste Test ist (war auch nicht meine Idee). Habe leider keine wirkliche Erfahrung mit CP341 und habe auch im Handbuch (in dem ich derzeit immer noch lese) bis jetzt nichts Hilfreiches gefunden.
Bin für jeden Hinweis (z.B. Testmöglichkeiten) dankbar, da ich derzeit weit, weit weg von zu Hause ;-) und ziemlich in Zeitnot bin.


----------



## Paule (11 April 2010)

spsrookie schrieb:


> Mit "Ausfall der vorderen Baugruppe" meine ich - als ganz simplen Test - ihr die Stromversorgung zu kappen. Wenn ich allerdings länger darüber nachdenke, weiß ich nicht ob das der beste Test ist (war auch nicht meine Idee). Habe leider keine wirkliche Erfahrung mit CP341 und habe auch im Handbuch (in dem ich derzeit immer noch lese) bis jetzt nichts Hilfreiches gefunden.


Ja das Problem kenne ich. Seitdem bekommt der CP von mir immer den gleichen Plus wie die CPU, damit sie gemeinsam hoch laufen.
Wie es sich hinter einer ET200M verhält kann ich nicht sagen weil ich das noch nie gemacht habe. Wenn die aber eine separate Spannungsversorgung hat könnte das bei einem Sicherungsfall auch Probleme machen.

Einen wirklichen Ausfall simulieren ist schwierig, darum hat es mich ja auch interessiert wie Du das gemacht hast.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ich schon ein paar defekte CPs hatte.
Die funktionierten einfach nicht mehr, gaben aber keine Störung oder Sammelfehler aus.
Von daher sollte Deine Redundanz schon funktionieren.


----------



## spsrookie (16 April 2010)

Kann deine Erfahrungen mit defekten CPs nun auch bestätigen. Ein CP war wirklich defekt, ohne jegliche Anzeige eines Fehlers. Wurde getauscht und jetzt passt die Kommunikation.


----------



## tichuman (21 September 2018)

Moin,

ich habe eine ähnliche Herausforderung:
ich soll eine CPU 315-2PN/DP einsetzen und eine redundante Ethernetkopplung zu einem Leitsystem umsetzen. Zwei separate CPs sind dafür vorgesehen. 
Bei einer 400'er H-Steuerung übernimmt die ja das Redundanzmanagement. Geht so etwas überhaupt mit dieser Konstellation? Wer kann denn wie entscheiden, welche Daten jetzt gerade gültig sind? Es können ja nicht beide Verbindungen in den gleichen Datensatz schreiben, oder? Daten von mir zur LT könnte ich einfach doppeln, aber von LT zu mir? Das scheint mir erheblicher Programmieraufwand für jedes Signal zu sein.
Hat jemand von Euch so etwas schon mal realisiert? Gibt es da evtl ein Zusatzpaket? Auf den Vorschlag einer 400er H will der Kunde aus Kostengründen nicht eingehen 
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## volker (21 September 2018)

Ich habe sowas noch nie gebraucht.
Ich würde in etwa wie folgt vorgehen.
die LT sendet ihre Daten zu beiden CP'S. Diese Daten legst du jeweils in einen eigenen Datenbereich.
Zusätzlich sendet dir die LT an beide CP's ein Taktbit. mit denen du prüfen kannst ob die CP's noch funktionieren.
Solange das Taktbit auf CP1 funktioniert verwendest du die Daten vom CP1. Fällt das Lebensbit auf CP1 aus verwendest du die Daten vom CP2.
Natürlich wird wird es eine kurze Unterbrechung des Datenflusses geben wenn CP1 ausfällt. Kommt drauf an wie schnell das Lebensbit getaktet werden kann.


----------

